# Modernist cuisine



## bieniek (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. We received. 

I have very mixed feelings. First is it looks kinda like neverending story. 

But seriously, can you really possess all that knowledge? Its definitely tottaly cool some things in there, but damn.

Haha, using microwave, I wonder what Roger Verge would say about that...:clown:

What I mean exactly, can you really wrap your head around all going on around cooking these days, as all the Adrias and Blumenthals are suggesting? Can you have the answer for everything and still remember all that?

I think the author actually doesnt remember whats at the begining when he finished writing. 

As Nico Ladenis states: "a good chef is consistent chef, and the one that have his one dish perfected, not the one who can serve everything"
Is those times and guys dead and gone?

Whats your feelings about it?


----------



## The Edge (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm truly jealous. That will be my next cook book purchase. 

My personal thoughts about the Nico Ladensis statement are as follows:

While it is better for a chef to be consistent and able to produce one dish perfectly over a chef that is not consistent and can cook everything. I truly believe that a chef must be well rounded in order to produce a perfect dish. The more foods we learn how to cook, and more techniques we acquire, give us inspiration on how to build and present an idea that may have only been mediocre without that extra knowledge.

If all I can do is grasp a handful of techniques from that book, then it will have done its job, and I'll feel like I've gotten my money's worth.

You'll have to share some of the more interesting ideas that you come across with us!


----------



## DK chef (Jan 26, 2012)

i love it, used it for 1 month now, everyday i learn new things, its huge.

after i got the book i have used a lot of money on new equipments  need a vacuum chamber to go with my sous vide.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 26, 2012)

It is all about progression. It is why I shake my head in disbelief when I talk to French trained Chef's that strive to perfect and preserve Escoffier as the end all be all to cooking an techniques. Or when people say you can't change that dish from this culture, it's classic. It's blasphemous and disrespectful to mess with those ingredients and make up of that dish.

They are missing the fundamental principle that people like Escoffier embraced and made him so great, that there are NO limits except only what we place upon ourselves. That with knowledge comes advancements of all kinds, and with that comes progress. The earth cannot stop rotating for even a second, nor can the ocean, the air, or anything essential to life. Why then do we think we can be content in our way of thinking and progress when it's obvious we cannot? 

It has been said the old way of thinking thought only about precedent, while the new mind thinks about progress. The point about consistency and the man who masters one over the man who makes many, is only half the equation.

Consistent practice is scientifically proven to be the ONLY way to bring about perfection. So many Chefs spread their focus and concentration (the most key condition for perfection) across so many ideas, none of them are fully brought into fruition, leaving them with half finished ideas. While the one who focuses on that one dish will perfect it above all others. Now the latter must not dwell on his dish and move on to the next with the same kind of focus and concentration. This is where I think the frame of mind has changed and thus to answer the question:

"Is those times and guys dead and gone?

Whats your feelings about it?"

*YES*

The frame of mind that we should settle for our little piece of the pie, our small accomplishment, our crowning achievement is fading fast as more and more minds are understanding the limits and boundaries have been nothing more than a figment of our imagination. And as more and more like minds come together to share these like thoughts, the knowledge, like technology (which is from thought itself in material form), increases more rapidly at a greater pace with no end or limit to it's progress or capacity.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## ecchef (Jan 26, 2012)

To me, Escoffier was a great organizer but a poor innovator. For example, try reading through 'Le Guide' and count how many recipies contain truffles. The exact opposite was demonstrated in the "nouvelle" revolution of the 70's/80's when chefs were throwing all kinds of crap together and calling it cuisine. The synthysis we have today, although possibly too technical for some (including myself), is leading towards a new standard for progressive culinarians. In a good way.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 26, 2012)

My book is On Food and Cooking. It's not about "how to", it's about "how does". Alton Brown's I"m Just Here For the Food is a great primer, and more friendly by orders of magnitude. I am willing to bet that both Harold McGee and Alton Brown know everything in their books, and probably many books more.

I never got the appeal of this book.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 26, 2012)

I was not just referring to recipes in regards to Escoffier, more so about techniques and such. People forget or care not to realize why many of the French refining techniques were developed. France's live stock and produce did not consist of the best in the world. Many things readily available and easily produced in other areas where not so much in France and that region. 

I am not into myself all of this molecular stuff, but it's clearly shown to give advancements to food that was not seen in years past. I tend to care more about how food is cared for farm to table as opposed to what you can turn in into as I'm a firm believer in putting cared for food into your body.

I'm not a big fan of Alton's (kinda corny and dry) delivery, but obviously he has an interest and love for food and people.


----------

